

Ask HN: Isomorphic Hardware, what would apply? - poseid

I like the idea of isomorphic web apps: code that runs on both client and server.
What do you think about the concept of isomorphic hardware? Code that runs on different processors? Or, code in simulated environments vs. physical environments?<p>How would the isomorphic principle apply?
======
d4rkph1b3r
Isomorphic does not mean code that runs on client and server. It has a very
precise meaning in programming and a few ignorant folks didn't realize that.

~~~
poseid
"does not mean... " -> what does "isomorphic" mean to you? that would help me.
thanks!

~~~
runT1ME
Isomorphic means there exists an 'isomorphism' or an invertible function
between two things that aren't the same.

So an Array and a List could be Isomorphic, but a Set and a List could not be.

You could have (I think?) an isomorphism between XML and Javascript (minus
CDATA), so it's not relegated to lightly structured types.

